# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Good AfternoonHere is the link to this upcoming weeks events on Bequia - Enjoy - JCDhttp://www.bequiatourism.com/thisweek.pdf

## johnday

Good Afternoon
Here is the link to this upcoming weeks events on Bequia - Enjoy - JCD
http://www.bequiatourism.com/thisweek.pdf

----------

